# This is what happens to kids who don't play video games all day



## Mike A (Dec 30, 2009)

YouTube - El Cumbanchero


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike A said:


> YouTube - El Cumbanchero


Poor kids, they'll never amount to anything...

:rockon2:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

that's it. I quit.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

damn, maybe i should learn how to play some games?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

puckhead said:


> that's it. I quit.


ya----me too


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

poor kids, scarred for life...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> ya----me too


Make that 3 of us...You guys want to get together and cry into a coffee at Tims?..."misery loves company" logic sort of thing.

cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What's with you guys...... they are just fiddle tunes.... or scales..... something everyone should learn. Ok I live in fiddle country but still they can be a lot of fun to build up your speed... and get free beer at stuff like campfires ... 

Time for Mooh our resident teacher to whack yer knuckles with his pointer....


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Someone should buy those kids an xbox - aka ultimate time vampire for children...and adults.. I have to play this for my kids.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL I played this for my 11 year old son this morning, he did like it in the carnival freak show sense. The video is about 5 years old, 2005 or 6 too, the boys do not seem to have become anything, but the girl Molly has. Though her voice has the same effect on my son as it does me. Sharp stabbing pain in our right eyes.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thats awesome! i wish i coulda played like that at their age! or really...my age!


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> What's with you guys...... they are just fiddle tunes.... or scales..... something everyone should learn. Ok I live in fiddle country but still they can be a lot of fun to build up your speed... and get free beer at stuff like campfires ...
> 
> Time for Mooh our resident teacher to whack yer knuckles with his pointer....


if he's not around I'm sure I can pick up the slack *cough*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

OK, for my next game of Freecell...........................


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> What's with you guys...... they are just fiddle tunes.... or scales..... something everyone should learn. Ok I live in fiddle country but still they can be a lot of fun to build up your speed... and get free beer at stuff like campfires ...
> 
> Time for Mooh our resident teacher to whack yer knuckles with his pointer....


Get thyselves to an old time or celtic festival to witness this sort of playing by kids. It's not uncommon. 

Get yourself a copy of The Fiddlers Fakebook (Oak Publishing). It's available for fiddle, guitar, mandolin, banjo. There are lots of other worthy books. Learn some scales, learn some melodies. Recommended tunes: The Rights Of Man, The Boys Of Bluehill, Planxty..., Of She Goes, Black Nag, Irish Washerwoman, Kesh Jig, Swallowtail Jig...and lots more.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

They still have nice playing!
Look at this kid, he played a song for Carlos Santana! 
[video=youtube;9vkG6berbic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vkG6berbic&feature=related[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Carlos Square pants?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That kid has a lot of poise for someone his age--hopefully he doesn't get cocky as he grows up.


----------



## Mike A (Dec 30, 2009)

That is funny I laughed out load. I see on all his guitars he has Spong Bob sickers.


shoretyus said:


> Carlos Square pants?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

FlipFlopFly said:


> OK, for my next game of Freecell...........................


OK, I totally kick ass at that game.
high score was 2.6 million before i had to take the battery out.


----------

